# This could be this way...



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Not many works have well-known background, so usually we can't tell what the music was ment to tell, or not ment to tell, that is bad description of what I mean. What I mean is that it is possible that some composers had very concrete thoughts in their minds and if they would write about them and publish them together with the work it would became kind of program music, or sometimes they could be inspired by some occurrences that we don't know about. Do you sometimes get strange ideas and visions of those things while listening to their works?

Share them, if you have any, _*OTHERWISHE I WILL COME TO YOU AND RIP IT FROM YOU ALONG WITH YOUR HEARTS *_


Here are some of mines:

Mahler's 5th symphony. Very ending of the last movement, just those few sounds that make this da-da-da-dam. I don't know why but I had a feeling that it was beautiful summer day and Mahler was sitting in his room and finishing the symphony, but then something made him want to go out, maybe he had opened window and his friends shouted from the outside that he goes fishing and he invited Mahler to go with him, so he suddelny wrote those few sounds, first da da da dam that came to his head, throw the score, and ran out.

Rachmaninoff's endings of 2nd and 3rd piano concertos. In both of them first comes the heart-rending melody with strings and it is followed by some light-hearted phrases. It don't fit each other well. It's like a purposeful contrast. And it came to my mind that Rachmaninoff first ment to end his work with the romantic tune that embodied his highest feelings, but then he realised that all those human feelings are jokes and while laughing at them he spontaneously added this musical conclusion that we know.

Beethoven's 4th piano concerto, 2nd movement. The orchestra seem to fight with piano - first it's loud and dark, then the piano answers to it and progressively it gets louder, louder until the orchestral theme starts to vanish. Ludwig Van could have some serious dilemma, internal conflict and he musically painted those two opposites, the orchestra symbolises one thing and the piano represents another one, which wins. Perhaps he was wondering about what he wants to eat for dinner - salad, or roasted duck.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Beethoven's 4th piano concerto, 2nd movement. The orchestra seem to fight with piano - first it's loud and dark, then the piano answers to it and progressively it gets louder, louder until the orchestral theme starts to vanish. Ludwig Van could have some serious dilemma, internal conflict and he musically painted those two opposites, the orchestra symbolizes one thing and the piano represents another one, which wins. Perhaps he was wondering about what he wants to eat for dinner - salad, or roasted duck.


Or he could have just had a quarrel with some people. Beethoven was known for fighting the orchestra, conductors, producers, everyone... My guess is that he had a bone to pick with the orchestra, so he decided to overwhelm them with the end all authority of the composer.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

In the interest of keeping my vital organs intact - I think it was raining when Bach wrote the Gigue from Partita No. 1 in Bb.






(The introductory bit with credits is not the piece, but later when the video gets going.)


----------

